# help!!!! creepy spider with pincers found



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

omggggg found this beast in my bathroom... took a picture of it and people are like what the fk is that lol! so i'm like getting all worried and then i go back to kill it and the bugger has done a runner...

someone sent me a picture of the corner of a room covered in spiders and now i can't sleep lol!! what is it? is it gonna crawl inside me in my sleep or what? :devil::lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Oak Harvestman.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

Are they dangerous??? Looks pretty scary


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It's not a spider. Its a harvestman. They are arachnids, but in the order Opiliones rather than the Araneae (spiders).

The 'jaws' are its pedipalps.

It is completely harmless. They have no venom glands.

:2thumb:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

That is stunning - I want but the ball & chain hates it.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

That's a real cracker there! Nice to see one with all 8 legs too!

They're absolutely no danger to you though. You've more chance of being killed by jelly and ice cream than any kind of harm from a harvestman so don't worry about it at all.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

_Dicranopalpus ramosus_. 

We get lots of these up here, but strangley they never turn up in pitfall traps, must spend almost all their time in vegetation / walls.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

bothrops said:


> It's not a spider. Its a harvestman. They are arachnids, but in the order Opiliones rather than the Araneae (spiders).
> 
> The 'jaws' are its pedipalps.
> 
> ...


You learn something new every day. I didn't know they weren't classed as spiders.

Awesome looking creature though, I've never seen an Oak Harvestman before.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

BMo1979 said:


> You learn something new every day. I didn't know they weren't classed as spiders.
> 
> Awesome looking creature though, I've never seen an Oak Harvestman before.



There is around 6500 described species worldwide. Some of the tropical ones are like nothing you've seen before!

Well worth a google! (To start, try sticking 'Gonyleptidae' into google images!)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

we get a lot of harvestmen here but Ive never seen that particular one


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They're actually closer related to scorpions than to spiders 

Note how they have one body section instead of the two spiders have.


----------

